# Ampelschaltung



## Selmir021 (29 Oktober 2021)

Hallo.
Liebe Kollegen,

Ich brauche bitte eine Lösung in bezug auf die Ampelschaltung weil Ich komme nicht weiter bei der Aufgabe.
* Wird benötigt das,wenn der "HAUPTSCHALTER" ausgeschaltet ist,mussen alle Lampen auf "AUS" sofort gehen also funktioniert änlich wie ein "NOT-AUS".
Jede hilfe ist willkommen,anbei im Anhang die Aufgabe.

Danke in Voraus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> Ich brauche bitte eine Lösung in bezug auf die Ampelschaltung weil Ich komme nicht weiter bei der Aufgabe.


1. Wir machen keine Komplettlösungen
2. Zeig mal das was du schon erarbeitet hast
3. Wir sind keine Hellseher, welche Steuerung usw. ist vorhanden


----------



## Selmir021 (29 Oktober 2021)

Ja,Ich verstehe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> welche Steuerung usw. ist vorhanden


Ich gehe also von einer Logo aus. Wo ran scheitert es nun, was geht und was geht nicht?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2021)

PS:
Wenn du möchtest, dass sich das mal jemand genauer anschaut, dann hänge dein LogoSoft Programm hier an. Das wäre einfacher. Vorher dem anhängen hier komprimieren ( ZIP )


----------



## Selmir021 (29 Oktober 2021)

Ja,genau so ist es.Es geht um eine Logo Aufgabe.Die funktioniert einwandfrei außer das Ich beim betätigen von dem "HAUPTSCHALTER" den Teil der Aufgabe noch nicht gelöst habe also das alle Lampen (Rot,Gelb,Grün) gleich Ausgeschaltet werden und die Zeiten werden Anulliert auch,nur die Lampe(Gelb) blinkt dann.


----------



## Selmir021 (29 Oktober 2021)

Anbei im Anhang.

__
Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2021)

Ok, vielleicht schaut sich das jemand hier an, wenn du die Datei hochlädst, ich selber habe keine Logo Software.


----------



## hucki (29 Oktober 2021)

Schlechtes Timing.
Einige der Logo-Heinis sind grad beim Forumstreffen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Schlechtes Timing.
> Einige der Logo-Heinis sind grad beim Forumstreffen...


Ich wollte es auch schon sagen, der TE muss bis morgen 14 Uhr warten 😂


----------



## hucki (29 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich wollte es auch schon sagen, der TE muss bis morgen 14 Uhr warten


Circa...


----------



## Loenne (30 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Selmir021,

schau mal ob das so gemeit war ?
Ist etwas Quick and Dirty, eventuell kann man noch einige Reset´s weglassen.

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## Heinileini (30 Oktober 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> Jede hilfe ist willkommen,anbei im Anhang die Aufgabe.


Eine Fussgänger Ampel soll es wohl nicht sein. Eine BaustellenAmpel kann es nicht sein, da die RotPhasen deutlich länger sein müssten als die GrünPhasen.
Eine KreuzungsAmpel kann es auch nicht sein, da die GrünPhasen mit 16 s deutlich länger sind als die RotPhasen (des QuerVerkehrs) mit 10 s.
Das ist keine VerkehrsAmpel, sondern eine VerkehrtAmpel.
Ergo: Aufgabe nicht lösbar!


----------



## Selmir021 (30 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Loenne.

Vielen dank für die Lösung,das war genau was Ich haben wollte.


----------



## Selmir021 (30 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Eine Fussgänger Ampel soll es wohl nicht sein. Eine BaustellenAmpel kann es nicht sein, da die RotPhasen deutlich länger sein müssten als die GrünPhasen.
> Eine KreuzungsAmpel kann es auch nicht sein, da die GrünPhasen mit 16 s deutlich länger sind als die RotPhasen (des QuerVerkehrs) mit 10 s.
> Das ist keine VerkehrsAmpel, sondern eine VerkehrtAmpel.
> Ergo: Aufgabe nicht lösbar!


"Aufgabe nicht lösbar" ist keine Antwort.

Die Aufgabe ist schön gelöst Jetzt aber Ich muss Sie nur noch verbessern.


----------



## Heinileini (30 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das ist keine VerkehrsAmpel, sondern eine VerkehrtAmpel.
> Ergo: Aufgabe nicht lösbar!





Selmir021 schrieb:


> "Aufgabe nicht lösbar" ist keine Antwort.
> Die Aufgabe ist schön gelöst Jetzt aber Ich muss Sie nur noch verbessern.


Ja, dann muss ich meine Aussage wohl korrigieren.
Wie gut, dass Leute, die sich solche Aufgaben ausdenken (ohne jede Rücksicht auf PraxisTauglichkeit) hoffentlich(!) nie in die Verlegenheit kommen, solch gefährliche Eingriffe in den StrassenVerkehr auch umzusetzen bzw. verantworten zu müssen.

Wir programmieren also eine sinnfreie Stand-alone-Ampel-Dummy-Demo (eher eine LichtOrgel) und hoffen, dass niemand dadurch zu Schaden kommt.

Wie viele Lampen steuern wir denn konkret an? Je 1 rote, gelbe und grüne?
Denn


> Jede Lampe wird über einen StromWächter überwacht. ... ist eine Summenstörung zu bilden ...


Wenn jeder einzelne StromWächter an die PLC meldet und wir in der PLC die Summe bilden sollen, wäre es schon schön zu wissen, wie viele Eingänge wir für diesen Zweck vorsehen müssen.

Bezüglich der GelblichtPhase haben wir zwei gleiche Angaben von 4 s.
Ist damit gemeint, das bei Gelb nach Rot die rote Lampe weiterleuchten und dass bei Gelb nach Grün+GrünBlink nur die gelbe Lampe leuchten soll? Vermutlich.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ... der TE muss bis morgen 14 Uhr warten 😂


... oder länger und kann in Ruhe die Vorfreude auskosten.

Nach dem Herunterladen von 'Improvisation-DummyAmpel-2.lsc.pdf' einfach '.pdf' entfernen!
Edit: aktualisierte Version hochgeladen (Kommentare ergänzt, überflüssiges ODER und LeitungsTrennungen eliminiert, umgeräumt)


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Heinileini.

So weit Ich weiß es ist so gedacht, jeder Stromwächter soll einen eigenen Eingang haben und jede Lampe wird durch einen Stromwächter überwacht.(Der Strömwachter lässt sich Ein/Aus schalten über die Eingange)

Summenstörung erfolgt nur im Fall wenn der Stromwächter gar nicht anspricht also keine von dem Lampen außer Gelb laut der Aufgabe.

Die Lampe Gelb leuchtet auch im Fall wenn der "Hauptschalter"-AUS ist.


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

@Heinileini


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

Aktuelle Schaltung bis Jetzt.


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> @Heinileini


Heinrich hat 'ne 8.3 als Gerät gewählt, Du 'ne 8.0.

Ich vermute mal, Du hast noch nicht die aktuelle Version der LOGO!Soft und 
hab's daher mal in Heinrichs Schaltung umgestellt:


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Bei Siemens https://new.siemens.com/de/de/produ...e/sps/logo/logo-software.html#LOGOSoftComfort findest Du unter Upgrades/Updates die neueste Version.

Allerdings muss man sich aufgrund von Exportbeschränkungen für den Download registrieren, dessen Freischaltung von Siemens per Hand vorgenommen wird und daher ein paar Tage dauern kann.


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

@Heinileini Danke,Ich habe die Datei geöffnet und die Schaltung Simuliert,läuft Super!
@hucki Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## GeWer (31 Oktober 2021)

Soll bei Hauptschalter aus nicht gelb Blinken?


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

GeWer schrieb:


> Soll bei Hauptschalter aus nicht gelb Blinken?


Ja,genau und bei Störung gleich.


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

GeWer schrieb:


> Soll bei Hauptschalter aus nicht gelb Blinken?



Also ich wäre ja sehr angepisst, wenn es bei "Hauptschalter aus" von der Kiste noch irgendwelche Lebenszeichen gibt.


Wer schreibt nur solche Aufgaben?
Haben die schon jemals die Welt von außen gesehen?


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

Die Aufgabe ist dabei bei LOGO in der Lehrabschlußprüfung "Elektrotechniker",ist nicht so einfach,Ich weiß.


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> ...ist nicht so einfach,Ich weiß.


Es geht nicht um leicht oder schwer, sondern dass die Aufgabe jeglicher Realität entbehrt.

Bei "Hauptschalter aus" erwartet man schließlich, dass die Spannungsversorgung *komplett* abgeschaltet wird. 
Da kann da nicht noch irgend etwas blinken...


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

Aufgabe gelöst,danke für die Unterstützung.


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> Aufgabe gelöst...



Ich würde das so nicht abnehmen.

1. Man kann Schaltpläne auch lesbar gestalten (keine Verbindungslinien durch andere Bausteine oder deren Parameter!).
2. Keine unnützen Bausteine (z.B. XOR mit nur einem belegten Eingang!?).
3. Keine Bausteine (außer Ausgänge, Merker oder offene Klemme) ohne Abschluss. Das Programm lässt sich sonst nicht laden = durchgefallen!
4. Kommentare, Kommentare, Kommentare! (Ich wette, schon in 2 Wochen weißt Du nicht mehr, was Du Dir da gedacht hast. )



Man kann sowohl Bausteine als auch Verbindungen auch nachträglich anklicken und verschieben.
Verbindungen, insbesondere Rekursionen, kann man ggf. auch auftrennen, um in bestimmten Fällen die Lesbarkeit zu erhöhen.
Wenn Du mehr Platz brauchen solltest, mit dem 7. Button von rechts kann man die horizontale und/oder vertikale Seitenanzahl bis auf insgesamt max. 100 Seiten erhöhen.


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

@hucki Danke nochmals für den Tipp,Ich werde schauen das Ich es Optisch besser mache,konkret bei dieser Schaltung war mir wichtig nur die Lösung der Funktionalitet aber kleinigkeiten wie Kommentare und Verbindungslinien kann Ich auch Später machen.
2.Ich habe keine alternative gefunden um es einfacher zu Programmieren
3.Du meinst den offenen NAND Baustein (einfach weglassen)

Man kann auch rauszoomen mit der "strg" Taste für klare übersicht.


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> 2.Ich habe keine alternative gefunden um es einfacher zu Programmieren


Was sollen denn z.B. die vielen XOR-Bausteine mit nur einem belegten Eingang Deiner Meinung nach bewirken?
Warum kann man sie Deiner Meinung nach nicht einfach weglassen?




Selmir021 schrieb:


> 3.Du meinst den NAND Baustein,werde abschluss Hinzufügen.


Kann man machen. Dann lässt sich das Programm zumindest mal laden.
Ist ja nicht so ganz unwichtig, um auch Funktion zu erzeugen.

Aber auch hier: "Was soll denn so ein NAND ohne Folgebausteine bewirken?"
 



Selmir021 schrieb:


> Man kann auch raußzoomen mit der "strg" Taste für klare übersicht.


Zoom erhöht aber zumindest bei Deiner Programmversion in keiner Weise die Lesbarkeit!
😜 🤣


PS:
Wann habt' Ihr eigentlich Termin für diese Aufgabe?


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

@hucki
2.Die XOR-Bausteine bewirken das die Lampen beim betätigen von dem Stromwächter eingängen gleichmaßig die Lampe-Gelb mit der Summenstörung-Lampe zusammen Leuchtet.

3.Baustein gelöscht weil hat keine Funktion (wo du recht hast).


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> 2.Die XOR-Bausteine bewirken das die Lampen beim betätigen von dem Stromwächter eingängen gleichmaßig die Lampe-Gelb mit der Summenstörung-Lampe zusammen Leuchtet.


Und warum soll da was Anderes passieren, als wenn Du den ODER-Eingang statt mit dem Ausgang des XOR direkt mit dem jeweiligen DI verbindest?
Oder sollte der 2. Eingang des XOR doch nicht so unbeschaltet bleiben, wie Du es gepostet hast?


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Und warum soll da was Anderes passieren, als wenn Du den ODER-Eingang statt mit dem Ausgang des XOR direkt mit dem jeweiligen DI verbindest?
> Oder sollte der 2. Eingang des XOR doch nicht so unbeschaltet bleiben, wie Du es gepostet hast?


Gute Frage,wenn Ich die XOR-Bausteine lösche passiert eben das was Ich geschrieben habe mit dem Lampen.


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> Gute Frage,wenn Ich die XOR-Bausteine lösche passiert eben das was Ich geschrieben habe mit dem Lampen.


Du musst natürlich nicht nur den Baustein löschen, sondern auch die Verbindung vom folgenden ODER dann zum Ursprung des XOR-Eingangs (bzw. eigentlich anders rum) wieder herstellen:

Was ist hier am Eingang von B035 anders?
Mit XOR:



oder ohne:


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Du musst natürlich nicht nur den Baustein löschen, sondern auch die Verbindung vom folgenden ODER dann zum Ursprung des XOR-Eingangs (bzw. eigentlich anders rum) wieder herstellen.


Ja Ich weiß,habe auch so probiert und das ergebnis war das gleiche.


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 57126


BTW:
So 'n einzelnes NOT kann man sich zumindest bei aktuellen LOGOs auch einsparen, in dem man dann den Eingang des folgenden Bausteins z.B. durch einen Doppelklick auf das gewünschte Beinchen negiert (was Du an anderen Stellen ja auch schon gemacht hast, warum hier nicht?):


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> Selmir021 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja Ich weiß,habe auch so probiert und das ergebnis war das gleiche.





Selmir021 schrieb:


> 2.Die XOR-Bausteine bewirken das die Lampen beim betätigen von dem Stromwächter eingängen gleichmaßig die Lampe-Gelb mit der Summenstörung-Lampe zusammen Leuchtet.


Also ob Du's glaubst oder nicht -> Deine XORs bewirken gar nichts, was nicht auch ohne sie passiert (siehe Bilder im Post #35).


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> BTW:
> So 'n einzelnes NOT kann man sich zumindest bei aktuellen LOGOs auch einsparen, in dem man dann den Eingang des folgenden Bausteins z.B. durch einen Doppelklick auf das gewünschte Beinchen negiert (was Du an anderen Stellen ja auch schon gemacht hast, warum hier nicht?):
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 57127


Ja,die Idee gefallt mir,das Passt so,danke.

Wenn du die XOR-Bausteine wegläßt merkst du den unterschied bei dem Stromwächter Eingang-Gelb,dann leuchtet die Lampe-Gelb und Lampe-Summenstörung ungleichmaßig als wie mit dem XOR-Baustein vorhanden,interessant oder?


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Ich hab' mir eben noch einmal die Schaltung von Post #28 heruntergeladen und mal simuliert (bisher einfach nur angesehen):

1. Nur Sim eingeschaltet, ohne irgendwas zu drücken: Der Störungsausgang Q4 blinkt zusammen mit der gelben Lampe Q2 = Programmfehler!
2. Nur Start betätigt, ohne das irgendein Stromwächter Rückmeldung gibt, aber keine Störungsmeldung = Programmfehler!
3. Fehler kommt anscheinend bei einer vorhandenen Rückmeldung (nicht bei der fehlenden) = a) Aufgabe falsch verstanden!


Selmir021 schrieb:


> Wenn du die XOR-Bausteine wegläßt merkst du den unterschied bei dem Stromwächter Eingang-Gelb,dann leuchtet die Lampe-Gelb und Lampe-Summenstörung ungleichmaßig als wie mit dem XOR-Baustein vorhanden,interessant oder?


b) bei mir blinken die Lampen Q2 und Q4 (wie auch zu erwarten) sowohl mit als auch ohne XOR ungleichmäßig.
Ist ja auch logisch, da für Q2 der Timer B039 direkt getriggert von I5 und dagegen für Q4 der Timer B032 getriggert von B033 zuständig ist.
B033 wird u.a. über die Ausgänge Q1 bis Q3 getriggert, die alleine schon immer für den Versatz von einem Zyklus sorgen.
Dann ist da auch noch ein RS-Baustein dazwischen, der über einen Taster resetet werden kann und damit bei Tastenbetätigung für weiteren Versatz sorgt.
Die XOR machen dagegen nichts, als ein anstehendes Signal noch im gleichen Zyklus weiter zu geben.
Wenn die beiden Lampen also zeitgleich blinken ist das mehr Zufall als gewollt und liegt mit Sicherheit nicht an einem vorhandenen nur einseitig beschaltetem XOR.

Davon ab, soll der Störmeldeausgang Q4 gar nicht blinken, sondern nur die gelbe Lampe der Ampel = Aufgabe auch falsch verstanden!


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

@hucki
1.Programmfehler ist es nicht,sondern die Lampe Q2 soll Ja auch blinken wenn der Hauptschalter ausgeschaltet ist und im "default" mode ist der immer AUS.Die Lampe Q4 ist Summenstörung und die muss nur blinken oder dauerleuchten wenn der Stromwächter keine Ruckmeldung gibt,daran Arbeite Ich noch.

Beim Teil *b)* habe Ich das geändert wie du erklärt hast also ist das ergebnis gleich, der Unterschied ist minimal zwischen dem blinken und Zeitlich geregelt.


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> 1.Programmfehler ist es nicht,sondern die Lampe Q2 soll Ja auch blinken wenn der Hauptschalter ausgeschaltet ist und im "default" mode ist der immer AUS.Die Lampe Q4 ist Summenstörung und die muss nur blinken oder dauerleuchten wenn der Stromwächter keine Ruckmeldung gibt,daran Arbeite Ich noch.


Wenn der Hauptschalter aus ist, soll *nur* Gelb blinken, nicht aber die Störmeldung!




Selmir021 schrieb:


> Beim Teil *b)* habe Ich das geändert wie du erklärt hast also ist das ergebnis gleich, der Unterschied ist minimal zwischen dem blinken und Zeitlich geregelt.


Dieser Unterschied wird durch Ausgänge (oder auch Merker) erzeugt, weil bei der LOGO! deren Bausteinausgang immer erst einen Zyklus später dem Zustand des  Bausteineingangs folgt.


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Übrigens ist der Gedanke der XORs gar nicht so verkehrt, wenn man damit den Soll-Zustand der Lampe (Qx = Eingang 1 des XOR) mit dem Ist-Zustand (Ix = Eingang 2 des XOR) verknüpft.
Nur Deine bisherige Ausführung hat halt (noch) nix gebracht.

Allerdings ist dann die Sache ziemlich schwer zu simulieren, da ja Ix immer innerhalb von 0,5s Qx folgen muss.
Da braucht man u.U. Hilfsbausteine nur für die Sim.


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

Jetzt habe Ich die Schaltung gelöst laut der Aufgabe.
@hucki Hast du noch vorschläge?


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> Hast du noch vorschlage?


Ja, De Morganschen Gesetze:
ein an den Eingängen negiertes ODER entspricht einem am Ausgang negierten UND (= NAND).

Insbesondere wenn die folgende Verbindung am dortigen Eingang noch negiert wird (dann doppelte Negation, hebt sich auf).


Die mögliche Vereinfachung eines Programmes ist ein nicht unerheblicher aber oft vergessener Teil des Programmierer-Jobs.


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe Ich die Schaltung gelöst laut der Aufgabe.
> @hucki Hast du noch vorschlage?


Und wie gesagt, normalerweise geben die Stromwächter Rückmeldung, wenn die Lampen leuchten und nicht, wenn sie nicht leuchten.

Das wird in der Praxis auch bei allen Kontroll-Signalen so gehandhabt, damit ein Kabelbruch wie ein Fehler wirkt.
Ansonsten wäre bei "Draht raus gerutscht" kein Fehler mehr detektierbar.


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

Aktualisiert!


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Ja, De Morganschen Gesetze:
> ein an den Eingängen negiertes ODER entspricht einem am Ausgang negierten UND (= NAND).
> 
> Insbesondere wenn die folgende Verbindung am dortigen Eingang noch negiert wird (dann doppelte Negation, hebt sich auf).





Selmir021 schrieb:


> Aktualisiert!





Echt?


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 57132
> 
> Echt?


Das nicht aber Ich habe einen Merker als Strömwachter hinzugefügt für die Lampen.(Ein/Aus)


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> Das nicht aber Ich habe einen Merker als Strömwachter hinzugefügt für die Lampen.(Ein/Aus)


Und der bringt genau was?


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Und der bringt genau was?


Überwachung.


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> Überwachung.


Und die macht Q4 nicht?
Wo doch der genau dafür vorgesehen ist?


----------



## Selmir021 (31 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Und die macht Q4 nicht?
> Wo doch der genau dafür vorgesehen ist?


Ja,schön aber der Merker dient als Zusatzüberwachung.


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

Wenn Du meinst, dass doppelt besser hält.

Als Kunde würde ich jedoch sagen:
"Habe ich nicht bestellt, bezahle ich nicht.
Nett, dass Du kostbare Zeit mit unnützen Sachen ohne wirklichen Mehrwert vergeudet hast.
Die wäre in Lesbarkeit für meine Instandhaltung vermutlich besser angelegt gewesen."


🤣


----------



## hucki (31 Oktober 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Die wäre in Lesbarkeit für meine Instandhaltung vermutlich besser angelegt gewesen."


Sowas hier z.B.:



Übereinander liegende Verbindungen, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben (zu erkennen am fehlenden Verknüpfungspunkt).
Absolutes No-Go!



(Und mit B016 ist auch immer noch so 'n unnützes XOR vorhanden. )


----------



## Selmir021 (1 November 2021)

Erledigt!
Kommentare hinzugefügt auch.


----------



## hucki (1 November 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> Erledigt!


 ,
da war doch noch was:


hucki schrieb:


> hucki schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja, De Morganschen Gesetze:
> ...





hucki schrieb:


> (Und mit B016 ist auch immer noch so 'n unnützes XOR vorhanden.)


----------



## Heinileini (1 November 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Davon ab, soll der Störmeldeausgang Q4 gar nicht blinken, sondern nur die gelbe Lampe der Ampel = Aufgabe auch falsch verstanden!


Störmeldeausgang Q4? Ich finde keinen solchen in der Aufgabenstellung und deshalb wohl auch keine Beschreibung seines Verhalten!?

Ich habe zwar auch den StörmeldeAusgang Q4 vorgesehen, aber als "Luxus" bzw. Option und bei mir verhält er sich absolut identisch mit der gelben Blinkerei der Zustände "Normal-Sequenz ausgeschaltet" bzw. "StörungsMeldung steht an", wobei ich beide auch absolut identisch behandele: gelbe Blinkerei. 
Übrigens habe ich meine optionale Störmeldung per Ausgang auch in den LampenTest einbezogen. Davon steht auch nix in der Aufgabenstellung.
Reine "Improvisation" eben.
Ich kann der Aufgabenstellung auch nicht entnehmen, dass die StromWächter in irgendeiner Form von der Software aktiviert werden müssen.
Folglich 0 Ausgänge für diesen Zweck belegt, aber je einen Eingang für die Lampen ROT, GELB und GRÜN eingeplant. 
Und für jede der drei Farben eine eigene EinschaltVerzögerung mit eigener FlankenErkennung spendiert, um die Abfragen der StromWächter zu triggern, damit nichts geschlabbert wird. Hätte am liebsten auch für jede Lampe ein eigenes RS-FF zur FehlerSpeicherung spendiert.

Nun denn, habe noch mal überarbeitet (umgeräumt, kommentiert), siehe "anbei".

Nach dem Herunterladen von 'Improvisation-DummyAmpel-4.lsc.pdf' einfach '.pdf' entfernen!


----------



## hucki (1 November 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Störmeldeausgang Q4? Ich finde keinen solchen in der Aufgabenstellung und deshalb wohl auch keine Beschreibung seines Verhalten!?
> 
> Ich habe zwar auch den StörmeldeAusgang Q4 vorgesehen, aber als "Luxus" bzw. Option und bei mir verhält er sich absolut identisch mit der gelben Blinkerei der Zustände "Normal-Sequenz ausgeschaltet" bzw. "StörungsMeldung steht an", wobei ich beide auch absolut identisch behandele: gelbe Blinkerei.





> ... ist eine Summenstörung zu bilden, ... Während der Störmeldung blinkt die Ampel  Gelb...


Für mich liegt die Summenstörung dauerhaft vor, bis sie quittiert wird, und und die Ampel blinkt währenddessen gelb.
Aber ja, da ist viel Interpretationsspielraum.

Ob die Summenstörung (auch) auf einen Ausgang geführt werden soll oder nicht, wird nicht explizit erwähnt. Aber das trifft auf die anderen Ein-/Ausgänge ja auch zu.
Vlt. gibt es für diese Lernaufgabe auch noch eine separate EA-Beschreibung, die uns der TE nur bis dato vorenthält.




Heinileini schrieb:


> Ich kann der Aufgabenstellung auch nicht entnehmen, dass die StromWächter in irgendeiner Form von der Software aktiviert werden müssen.
> Folglich 0 Ausgänge für diesen Zweck belegt, aber je einen Eingang für die Lampen ROT, GELB und GRÜN eingeplant.


Hat der TE zwischenzeitlich ja auch genau so umgesetzt.
😁


----------



## Selmir021 (1 November 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> Für mich liegt die Summenstörung dauerhaft vor, bis sie quittiert wird, und und die Ampel blinkt währenddessen gelb.
> Aber ja, da ist viel Interpretationsspielraum.



Genau so habe Ich die Schaltung auch Programmiert bei meinem letzten Upload.


----------



## Selmir021 (1 November 2021)

@Heinileini​Deine Erste version der Schaltung gefällt mir mehr.


----------



## Selmir021 (1 November 2021)

@hucki
Q4 hat auch den zweck beim überspielen von dem Programm auf das LOGO so das man die Summenstörung folgen kann auf der Display Tafel.


----------



## Selmir021 (1 November 2021)

Die aktualisierte version.


----------



## hucki (2 November 2021)

Selmir021 schrieb:


> Die aktualisierte version.



Hast Du was gegen Augustus De Morgan?

Ich hab' Dich ja nun schon mehrfach und sogar mit Bild auf diese Vereinfachung gestoßen, aber sie lässt Dich scheinbar kalt?!
Fühl' mich schon wie 'n 🦜

🥲


----------

